

Viber have been Hacked by the Syrian Electronic Army - CiaranR
http://support.viber.com/

======
CiaranR
Preserved here for when it goes down -
[http://www.freezepage.com/1374599554WADRSZPNDZ](http://www.freezepage.com/1374599554WADRSZPNDZ)

And the before from Google Cache -
[http://goo.gl/DetU0s](http://goo.gl/DetU0s)

